# Car Alarms



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

Correct me if I am in the wrong section... but hey i'll give it a shot anyway... i'm kinda new on the whole car alarm scene... and since i'll be putting my subs in sometime soon in my 95 pathfinder, I should definately have one. I'm looking for reasonable price, but decent quality. I also would like the option of 2 way remotes (so you can know if your alarm is going off when you arent around your vehicle, but nothing tooooo fancy. I heard Viper is a good brand, but hey I know next to nothing about alarms... so... any models in particular I should look at?


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Look at Compustar Alarms, IMO I think they are the best for the money and the highest quality alarm.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I like DEI alarms Clifford,Viper. They have ywo way remotes that let you klnow whats going on. In my truck I have a clifford matrix 2 way alarm and in my car I have a viper alarm


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

I would go with DEI. Vipers are really good too, but all the shops around here sell them for more than other brands that are equaly good. Maybe its cause they are such a well known name.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Another vote for DEI...clifford or viper. Love my RS2.5X


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DEI makes very good ones. Go for a viper. I bought mine and all the accessories on ebay. very good prices there.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

Yet another vote for viper. My entire family has a viper alarm and remote start. Very good units never have any problems.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Definitely DEI. I love all of their products. Not just their alarms.


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks so much for your info guys... once school is out for the summer and i start working full time instead of part time, I'll be making a purchase... thanks for giving me some narrowed brands and somewhere to start!


----------

